# Massenweise Onlineshops manipuliert



## computerbetrug.de (2 August 2011)

Nach einem Bericht des "Armorize Malware Blog" wurden in letzter Zeit massenweise Shopsysteme manipuliert, so dass sie Schadsoftware verbreiten. Betroffen von den Manipulationen ist das beliebte OpenSource Shopsystem osCommerce, das gerade von vielen kleinen Shopbetreibern benutzt wird, weil es kostenlos verfügbar ist.
Die Angreifer nutzten mehrere seit längerer Zeit bekannte - und eigentlich seit November geschlossene - Sicherheitslücken aus und betteten Schadecode in die Webseiten ein. Dieser Schadecode versucht über fünf verschiedene Exploits, die Rechner von Besuchern zu infizieren und möglicherweise in ein Botnetz zu integrieren.
Das Beispiel zeigt, wie wichtig heutzutage eine ständige Pflege der Internetpräsenz ist, gerade wenn man die Seiten kommerziell betreibt.

Bericht auf heise.de


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2011)

computerbetrug.de schrieb:


> Das Beispiel zeigt, wie wichtig heutzutage eine ständige Pflege der Internetpräsenz ist, gerade wenn man die Seiten kommerziell betreibt.
> 
> Bericht auf heise.de



...und das zügige/ regelmäßige Updaten des Betriebssystems. Alle fünf genutzten Lücken sind längst gepatcht.


----------

